# WO Brown, Cpl. Fortin and Cpl. O'Quinn Killed by IED-03 March 09



## McG (4 Mar 2009)

> 3 Canadian soldiers killed by roadside bomb in Afghanistan
> CBC News
> 
> Three Canadian soldiers were killed and two injured in Afghanistan after an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle.
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/03/04/canada-afghanistan.html


----------



## Run away gun (4 Mar 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## jacob_ns (4 Mar 2009)

What a shame and a terrible loss.


----------



## brihard (4 Mar 2009)

> Three Canadian soldiers were killed and two injured in Afghanistan after an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle.
> 
> Warrant Officer Dennis Raymond Brown, Cpl. Dany Fortin and Cpl. Kenneth O'Quinn were killed Tuesday evening when a roadside bomb detonated during a patrol in Arghandab District, about 10 kilometres northwest of Kandahar City on Tuesday, said said Brig.-Gen. Jon Vance, the new commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/03/04/canada-afghanistan.htm

A few of us from my platoon are working on prep for the viewing and the ramp ceremony. I hope we can do our small bit to send them home with the same honour they showed us with their service. It's another very dark day for the Forces.

Rest in peace, brothers. You'll not be forgotten.


----------



## Teeps74 (4 Mar 2009)

RIP. Gone, but not forgotten. You will live on in our spirits, our hearts, and songs for  so long as Canada exists as a country.

I just met Dennis the other day. Great guy, quick and warm smile. This hurts.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2009)

Sad, sad, sad.....  Condolences and sincere wishes for a speedy recovery.

*Three Canadian Forces personnel killed and two injured in Afghanistan*
CEFCOM news release NR 09.004, 4 Mar 09
News release link

Three Canadian Forces personnel were killed and two were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Arghandab District. The incident occurred northwest of Kandahar City at around 5:40 p.m., Kandahar time, on 3 March, 2009.

The CF personnel were conducting security operations in the area when the explosion occurred.

Killed in action were Warrant Officer Denis Raymond Brown, from The Lincoln and Welland Regiment, Corporal Dany Olivier Fortin, from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 3 Wing Bagotville, and Corporal Kenneth Chad O’Quinn, from 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signals Squadron.

The injured CF personnel were evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield.  They are in good and fair condition, and their names will not be released.

Members of Task Force Kandahar are committed to improving security and increasing development in Kandahar Province.  We are all thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrades during this sad time, but are determined to continue working with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for the people of Afghanistan.

-30-

Warrant Officer Denis Raymond Brown






Corporal Dany Olivier Fortin





Corporal Kenneth Chad O’Quinn


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2009)

A lot of guys at my FOB taking this one pretty hard. RIP guys.


----------



## manhole (4 Mar 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the families and friends of these men.   A full and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Hill_187 (4 Mar 2009)

My condolences to the families of the fallen and best wishes to the wounded for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Haggis (4 Mar 2009)

Awww CRAP!

To St. Michael's ranks you go, soldiers, for Heaven is yours to patrol now.

RIP to the fallen, my condolences to those left behind and best wishes for a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## BernDawg (4 Mar 2009)

Rest in Peace Troops, Rest in Peace.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Mar 2009)

I heard this on the 0600 hrs news, and immediately told my wife that we lost three more. We both burst into tears....this is breaking my heart.

Our condolences to the families of WO Brown, Cpl Fortin and Cpl O'Quinn.

RIP my brothers....you have done your duty well. Now we WILL do ours.


----------



## Etienne (4 Mar 2009)

Heard the news late last night..did not know the names at that time... had a ok night sleep, but a hard wake up.....words are missing....gonna miss you " Flyboy".... RIP Dany boy... mes condolence a sa famille.

RIP to WO Brown and Cpl O'Quinn..sincere condolence to there families..

Speedy recovery to the wounded...

Etienne


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2009)

This one hurts.  RIP Soldiers


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

RIP soldier's your gone but never will you be forgotten....my heart goes out to the families as they go through this rough time, these men are Hero's and that's what they'll be remembered by. For the soldiers who we're wounded may you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## military granny (4 Mar 2009)

My deepest condolences to the families and comrades of these three heroes.     :'(

To the injured soldiers, get better soon.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Mar 2009)




----------



## Nauticus (4 Mar 2009)

This is awful news. They have accepted the greatest sacrifice for a country that they gave their life to serve.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Mar 2009)

RIP troops.


----------



## Hotspur (4 Mar 2009)

Aww shit...  I'm on my SQ course in Hamilton with some Lincoln and Welland guys, including some great staff from that regiment.  My deepest condolences to the families and regiments of all the fallen, a sad day.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2009)

Damn this news! RIP Troops 


And get well soon to the injured. :yellow:


-FH


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

Such sad news.  DH emailed me at 0630 this morning to tell me - I hadn't seen/ heard it on the news yet.  This sucks!  It's like a sucker punch to the gut every time I hear this.
  
RIP troops.   

My most heartfelt condolences to the families and loved ones.

Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Marshall (4 Mar 2009)




----------



## karl28 (4 Mar 2009)

I just heard about this very sad news indeed RIP troops


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Mar 2009)

RIP brothers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Mar 2009)

RIP to our fallen.  My condolences to the loved ones, families, friends and Regimental/Unit families.


----------



## Rocketryan (4 Mar 2009)

Rest in Peace Soldiers


----------



## ArmyRick (4 Mar 2009)

I knew Dennis Brown. He was a good troop. RIP, WO


----------



## armydude (4 Mar 2009)

R.I.P brothers, you will not be forgotten! Condolences gou out to the families and friends of the fallen. speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## twistidnick (4 Mar 2009)

Stand Down Brothers, R.I.P.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Mar 2009)

Rest in peace brothers, you're in our prayers.


----------



## R933ex (4 Mar 2009)

This one really hurts..R.I.P Boys..      I will remember


----------



## riggermade (4 Mar 2009)

I saw Chad a couple of days before he depoyed when he was picking up kit...such a loss...RIP all of you and condolences to the families


----------



## Smirnoff123 (4 Mar 2009)

I am very fed up with these roadside bombings. 

R.I.P soldiers


----------



## darmil (4 Mar 2009)

RIP


----------



## R. Jorgensen (4 Mar 2009)

...... :'(



Sincerest condolences to the families, friends, and comrades.


----------



## fourninerzero (4 Mar 2009)

Rest In Peace, brothers in arms.


----------



## GGboy (5 Mar 2009)

RIP to our fallen heroes.

WO Brown's widow Mishelle showed great poise and courage at the news conference the Lincs and Winks held today (I saw it on NewsWorld) and said perhaps the most profound thing I've heard in a long time re: the mission in Afghanistan. Asked by a reporter how she felt about the PM's recent comments that we won't beat the Taliban through military means alone, she said:
"There are lots of things you can't beat in life. You can't beat child pornography, you can't beat crime. But do you stop? Do you give up? Absolutely not." 

She's a heckuva lady and in my thoughts tonight, along with the families of the other fallen soldiers and the wounded.


----------



## PanaEng (5 Mar 2009)

RIP Bros.

and quick recovery to the injured. May you get the chance to get the basta... who planted these.

Also saw the interview with WO Browns widow and was moved by her eloquence.

CHIMO


----------



## Franko (5 Mar 2009)

Yet another buddy lost on this fackin tour.

RIP Chad.

Regards


----------



## catalyst (5 Mar 2009)

I was in NewCan this morning when the interview aired with Mrs. Brown. 

I was very moved by her words. Everyone stopped to listen. 

RIP Guys.


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Mar 2009)

GGboy said:
			
		

> RIP to our fallen heroes.
> 
> WO Brown's widow Mishelle showed great poise and courage at the news conference the Lincs and Winks held today (I saw it on NewsWorld) and said perhaps the most profound thing I've heard in a long time re: the mission in Afghanistan. Asked by a reporter how she felt about the PM's recent comments that we won't beat the Taliban through military means alone, she said:
> "There are lots of things you can't beat in life. You can't beat child pornography, you can't beat crime. But do you stop? Do you give up? Absolutely not."
> ...



Agreed.  

The strength of an army isn't just the troops in the field, but the families at home as well... She truly represents the strength and resolve of our soldiers and their families. 

Her interview was both touching and inspiring... for both myself and my wife.  


RIP brothers.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 Mar 2009)

As our latest fallen heroes make their way back to family and friends, my deepest condolences to them all.   

WOW is all I can say about Mrs. Brown, she is one class act and does all us military wives proud!!  




LFCA MA 09-01 - March 5, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldiers, Warrant Officer Dennis Raymond Brown, from The Lincoln and Welland Regiment in St. Catharines, ON, Corporal Dany Olivier Fortin, from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 3 Wing Bagotville, PQ and Corporal Kenneth Chad O’Quinn, from 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signals Squadron at CFB Petawawa, will return home to Canada on Friday, March 6, 2009.

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Friday, March 6, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.

What: At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac


----------



## Andyboy (5 Mar 2009)

I'm going to miss you Dennis.


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Mar 2009)

Although I did not know Chad, he was a member of the unit I am with. To Chad's family and the families of WO Brown and Cpl Fortin, my deepest heartfelt condolences.

  

 :yellow:


----------



## a78jumper (6 Mar 2009)

To those that are hurting as a result of this, my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Alex252 (6 Mar 2009)

RIP fellas, I would also like to send out my wishes to the injured, one of whom I have known almost my entire life. Its a damn shame what happened.


----------



## fire_guy686 (6 Mar 2009)

Rest Easy Troops. 

Thoughts and Prayers to the family members.


----------



## bradlupa (6 Mar 2009)

my prsyer are with the family and friend. I will see all when saluting at the Weslyville bridge on the 401 as the take the trip on the Highway Of Heros.  

Northumberland County. Port Hope Fire Department Fire Truck #194. Firefighter 167


----------



## Alex252 (6 Mar 2009)

www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2009/03/06/8647846-sun.html


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2009)

ALCON, I found this poem in 6RAR's 'Stand To' newsletter, dated Feb 09. I reckon it sums things up for us all.


A Warriors Farewell

Go now and travel beyond the void
Seek the green column and when you meet
See once more those smiling faces
Hear again laughter and sounds of marching feet

No more the visions of bloody past
Gone are the nightmares and lingering pain
Soon you will be home at long, long last
United with fallen comrades once again

And when the final roll is called
Another page of history complete
You will rest with brave spirits such as they
In a camp where you will find restful sleep

Go swiftly now and seek your past
Your duty done for all to tell
With pride of who and what you were
And now we bid you a fond farwell

Written by George Mansford
Vietnam Veteran
6th Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment
December 2007

For WO Brown, and CPL's Fortin and O'Quinn, your supreme sacrifice, like the others killed in this war before you, will never go unnoticed, nor ever be forgotten by your brothers in arms, from Canada, and your Allies across the free world.

OWDU


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Mar 2009)

Condolences to family and friends of the fallen.

A memorial parade was held at the FOB in Fort Pickett, VA during Exercise Maritime Raider 09 to honour them.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Mar 2009)

http://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1471319

Warrant Officer Dennis Brown returns home 
Posted By Peter Downs, Don Fraser, Grant LaFleche and Matthew Van Dongen

  
Welcome home Dad. 

We miss you. 

We love you. 

The simple, heart-wrenching messages were scrolled on handmade posters held up in a teeming rain by the four children of fallen St. Catharines Warrant Officer Dennis Brown as he made his final return home Tuesday. 

The slain soldier’s journey back to St. Catharines from Afghanistan was less personal for hundreds of others. 
But they wanted to show they cared about his sacrifice just the same. 

A week to the day after Brown was killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan, thousands of people stood on highway overpasses and lined city streets Tuesday to welcome a motorcade carrying his remains from Toronto to St. Catharines. 

The huge crowd honouring Brown’s sacrifice included reservists with his Lincoln and Welland Regiment, firefighters from across the region, army cadets and complete strangers who wanted to show their support. 
“He’d be loving this,” said Pam Hendsbee of St. Catharines, a long-time friend of Brown’s and former reservist with his regiment. 

Brown, 38, was killed last Tuesday along with two other Canadian soldiers when their armoured vehicle was struck by a roadside bomb northwest of Kandahar. 
A motorcade led by Niagara Regional Police cruisers escorted Brown’s body from the Ontario coroner’s office in downtown Toronto to the Butler Funeral Home on Duke Street by about 1 p.m.

The procession took Brown past the Lake Street Armoury and the Church Street courthouse where Brown worked as a special constable with the NRP. 
Lincoln and Welland reservists formed an honour guard out front of the funeral home as Brown arrived. 

Shortly after his casket was taken inside by a bearer party of eight of soldiers, Hendsbee remembered Brown as a character with great spirit. 
“It’s all still so surreal,” she said, her tears mixing with the rain. “I keep seeing his picture and thinking, ‘Oh, my God, I can't believe he’s not coming home.’ Well, he is home now.” 

Brown’s return began as the motorcade pulled out of Toronto about 11 a.m. 
Communities along the route from the GTA to Niagara paid their respects to the passing procession, extending the Highway of Heroes all soldiers killed in Afghanistan follow from CFB Trenton to Toronto. 
The motorcade crossed into Niagara about noon and made it into Brown’s hometown roughly half an hour later. 


12:35 p.m., Seventh Street  


About 400 people jammed the Seventh Street bridge over the QEW. At its height, the flag-waving crowd was three and four rows thick. 
Members of Brown’s regiment, Niagara firefighters, the NRP and other emergency workers were in full force. 

Out of respect, two fire trucks extended their ladders into an inverted “V.” A Lincs and Winks regimental flag and a Canadian flag hung in the middle. 
For Hector LeBlanc of West Lincoln and daughters Lea Fogg and Diane Zeleny, of St. Catharines, the scene stirred feelings of Canadian pride and respect for Brown. 

The repeated honking of QEW trucks and cars visibly moved them. 
Fogg’s son James is a signal operator with the Canadian Forces, based in Kingston. 
“You don’t think you can cry anymore, this is so patriotic,” she said. “Canadians are not demonstrative about their patriotism, but we’re changing.” 

As the procession drove through, members of the regiment saluted. A murmuring crowd fell silent. 
Many bowed their heads and some were suddenly in tears. 
“What a way for him to come home,” said St. Catharines firefighter Brandon Green. 

12:37 p.m., Martindale Road bridge  

The row of tightly packed firefighters in their dark blue uniforms on the Martindale Road bridge snapped to attention in unison. Each of them held their right hands to the brim of their caps to salute Brown as the motorcade drove by. 

St. Catharines, Thorold and Niagara Falls firefighters joined hundreds of ordinary citizens at the bridge to watch the procession carrying Brown’s body. 
Among the throng that packed the bridge were veterans, Ridley College cadets, police officers and the relatives of soldiers. 

“We’re here to pay our respects,” said veteran Jim Karzmarek of Branch 24 of the Royal Canadian Legion. “When you are part of the military family, you expect this. You don’t like it, you don’t want it to happen, but you know it is part of wearing the uniform.” 

Several people arrived at the bridge more than an hour before the motorcade passed by. Among the early arrivals was Kathy Brown, a friend of Dennis Brown’s wife, Mishelle. 
For Kathy Brown, honouring Canada’s war dead is not just an act of respect or patriotism. It’s deeply personal. 

Her son Trevor, a member of the Lincoln and Welland Regiment, is serving in Afghanistan with the Royal Canadian Regiment. 
She said Mishelle has been a source of strength for the families of Lincs and Winks members since the regiment began sending soldiers into the war zone. 
“She is the one who brought everyone together. Without her, I don’t think the families would have come together like we have.” 

12:45 p.m., Welland Avenue  

“Here they come.” 

The anonymous voice brought an instant hush to the large throng waiting for the motorcade on Welland Avenue out front of the armoury. 

Those with military ties — the vets, the reservists, the legion members and the cadets — saluted as the hearse carrying Brown’s body stopped for about half a minute, while the remainder of the crowd looked on silently. 

Seventeen-year-old Blair Hampel of Fort Erie took a half day off school to make sure he was part of Brown’s welcome home. 
“He gave the ultimate sacrifice for his country. It’s the least I can do to support his family and the troops still in Afghanistan,” said the Grade 12 student at Ridgeway-Crystal Beach High School. 

Brown’s death brings the reality of war closer to home, but Hampel said it won’t change his plans to enter the Canadian forces this summer and go to Royal Military College in Kingston in September. 
“I know there’s a risk,” he said. 
“It makes me think a little more, but it doesn’t really affect my decision.” 

Nearby, Penny and Jim Davis of Thorold waved a Canadian flag and dressed in red as a show of support for Canadians in Afghanistan. 
The couple felt an affinity for Brown because of their own military background. They met when they were both in the air force and have a son, Scott Davis, who’s a Lincoln and Welland reservist. 
“Once you’re in the military, you’re always in the military,” Penny said. 
“The point is, Dennis is ours. He’s Canadian.” 

12:50 p.m., Duke Street  

Rain fell, followed by tears. 

Mishelle Brown leaned out of the window clutching a small Canadian flag as her limousine rolled to a stop in front of the courthouse in downtown St. Catharines. 

Water dripped off Brown’s face as she craned her neck to see the silent masses lining both sides of Church Street for a full block. 
She looked back to see a salute from her husband’s co-workers, 40-plus Niagara Regional Police officers and special constables standing shoulder-to-shoulder in front of the courthouse. 
Then she burst into tears. 

Easily a dozen of the nearest bystanders did the same as Brown bowed her head and sobbed into her arms. 
“Thank you,” she called out hoarsely to the crowd as the limo slowly moved away. “Thank you.” 

The crowd began gathering at noon — about the time the courthouse essentially shut down. 
Police and special constables streamed out of the building first, past an entranceway memorial featuring a photo of Special Constable Dennis Brown, a book full of signatures and an ever-growing display of flowers. 

Const. Jack Gill stood at attention to honour a colleague and a fellow member of the Lincoln and Welland Regiment. 
“I was seven-and-a-half years in the military ... and I have 30 years in the police force,” he said. “If a man is willing to go out and do what he was doing (in Afghanistan), he deserves all the respect we can give him, and all the admiration.” 

Hundreds of people lined the streets by 12:30 p.m., but Paul Scrannage staked out a spot an hour earlier at the Bistro on Church Street. 
The St. Catharines man recognized Brown’s face in the newspaper as one of the special constables who occasionally played Special Olympics basketball with his sons, 15-year-old Tommy and 14-year-old Willie. 

“I figured my son has probably hugged this man,” said Scrannage. “I just wanted to pay my respects.” 

12:55 p.m.  
Dennis and Mishelle Brown’s children — Mackenzie, Owen, Benjamin and Jenna — stood on Duke Street across from the funeral home, sheltered from the rain by a reservist holding two umbrellas. 

The three boys held individual posters that delivered a joint message. Welcome. Home. Dad. 
Their step sister held up another sign — We love you. We miss you. 

Mishelle watched as eight of her husband’s closest friends carried his casket on their shoulders to an entrance of the funeral home. 
As they took him inside, she closed her eyes and dropped her face to the framed photo of her husband clutched to her chest. 

Dennis Brown is home.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Mar 2009)

Damn allergies are acting up.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Mar 2009)

tomahawk6, I think I have the same allergies.

Man, if that doesn't make you proud to be Canadian, I don't know what will!!!!!

Note: I did not take any of these pics.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Mar 2009)

More pics


----------



## P-PLATOON (10 Mar 2009)

A very sad day for the Family/Friends/Regiment, but an absolutely unbelievable show of patriotism and support from the St.Catharines/Niagara community.

RIP Dennis  - Non Nobis Sed Patriæ


----------



## toughenough (16 Mar 2009)

Two articles with the same text, different photos.

http://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1480250
http://www.niagarafallsreview.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1479853

The service on Saturday was touching, to say the least. I was honoured to be there.


----------



## CorporalMajor (16 Mar 2009)

I gotta agree with you all, WO Brown's widow really did impress me, how she held up through it.  Very profound. 

Such is an example of the other sacrfices many people in this country take for granted: that of military spouses/partners.

God bless those soldiers/airman and their families, stand easy, you're on your own time.


----------



## gun runner (18 Mar 2009)

Rest in peace, you have done the job we asked of you. Stand down.     Ubique


----------

